# برنامج لتصميم القواعد المنفصلة يأخذ فى الإعتبار سمك الخرسانة العادية عند التصميم



## bomayar (27 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين​ 
لاشك أن كل منا عندما كان يطلب منه تصميم قاعدة خرسانية مسلحة فإنه غالبا مايفرض سمك الخرسانة العادية أسفل القاعدة المسلحة 10 سم أو أقل حيث أن هذا السمك يهمل تأثيره إذا ماكان أقل من 10 سم وبالتالى فإن الخرسانة العادية فى هذه الحالة تعمل كفرشة نظافة لا أكثر .
ولكن هذه الفرضية تترجم إلى زيادة فى أبعاد القاعدة المسلحة وبالتالى زيادة فى حديد التسليح أى أن التسهيل فى الحسابات أثر بالسلب على الوفر الإقتصادى وبالتالى فبإعادة دراسة هذه الجزئية بالتحديد وجد أن القيمة الإقتصادية لزيادة سمك الخرسانة العادية أقل من القيمة الإقتصادية لزيادة أبعاد الخرسانة المسلحة وحديد التسليح .

وبناءا على ماتقدم أقدم لكم برنامج لتصميم القواعد الخرسانية المسلحة المعرضة لقوى ضغط وسمك الخرسانة العادية المفروض لها مأخوذ فى الإعتبار عند التصميم .
وذلك حتى يستطيع كل منا أن يقف على أنسب الحلول وأجداها إقتصاديا قبل الشروع فى تنفيذها .


----------



## anass81 (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

برنامج مفيد ومختصر , بارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (28 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على ما تقدم 
جاري الـتحــــ
خلاص إتحمل :d


----------



## سارية عثمان (28 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## سيد طه محمد (28 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على الملف المفيد


----------



## bomayar (28 مايو 2009)

*خالص تقديرى وعظيم إحترامى لكل من شارك وساهم بالرد على الموضوع​*


----------



## بسام.م.ب (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## 0yaz9 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

برنامج مفيد , بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم - ولكن لم تذكر لنا الكود المتبع للملف المرفق - وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## salim salim (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج الطيب


----------



## odwan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## haitham64 (14 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا


----------



## ma-tawa (14 يناير 2010)

حبيبي
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (14 يناير 2010)

bomayar قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وبه نستعين​
> لاشك أن كل منا عندما كان يطلب منه تصميم قاعدة خرسانية مسلحة فإنه غالبا مايفرض سمك الخرسانة العادية أسفل القاعدة المسلحة 10 سم أو أقل حيث أن هذا السمك يهمل تأثيره إذا ماكان أقل من 10 سم وبالتالى فإن الخرسانة العادية فى هذه الحالة تعمل كفرشة نظافة لا أكثر .
> ...


 عزيزى 
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك على هذا البرنامج الجميل
وارجو ان يسع صدرك لى لانى سوف ازيد بعض المجهود عليك
مرفق برنامج اكسيل لتصميم القواعد المسلحه الغير معرضه لعزوم
فوجدت بعض الفروق من البرنامج الخاص بك والبرنامج الخاص بى
ارجو مساعدتى لمعرفة ايما ادق فى النتائج
وجزاك الله كل الشكر والخير


----------



## محمد 977 (14 يناير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر م نصميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## haitham64 (14 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا


----------



## NEWSHARE (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله تعالى كل خير


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (25 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً و جزاك الله الخير أخي الكريم
لكن أتمنى من حضرتك بأن ترسل لنا دليل للرموز التي استخمدمتها في البرمجة ولك جزيل الإمتنان
مع أطيب التمنيات من المهندس محمود قطرنجي


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (25 فبراير 2010)

برنامج ممتاز
اشكرك وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)




----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

اللهم يرحمك ويرحم والديك


----------



## امير ابو الروس (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## امير ابو الروس (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## hanyzaiton (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## arch_hamada (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*



مشكور*
*مشكووووو**ووووووووووووووووور*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© *
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا**ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى**العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع**تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووووور*​


*مشكوووووووووور*


*مشكوووووووور*


*مشكووووور*​


----------



## السروري2 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف ألف ألف خير ......


----------



## محمد عطا عمر (18 يناير 2011)

لو سمحت هل بالإمكان عمل مثال عملي للتطبيق على هذا البرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdyamdb (18 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على الملف المفيد*​


----------



## م/محمد رمضان2012 (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## saidelsayedab (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس بدر ثابت (2 مارس 2011)

البرنامج لا يفتح بالله قول علي طريقه لفتح البرنامج


----------



## مهندس شبوة اليمن (2 مارس 2011)

"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"
امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## SAL_SAL_M (9 مارس 2011)

الربنامج جيد لكن محتاج يتحط فية شرط
لما السمك تبع العادية يقل عن 10 سم يهملة
بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## خضر سالم (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وعافية


----------



## s.sakr (2 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## madkourmosad (18 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salehhussam (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا" وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amr awad (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## m n plane (17 يوليو 2011)

لك كل الشكر بس يا ريت نبذه على كيفت استخدام الملف اصل انا ليس لدى خبره باستخدام الاكسيل


----------



## safsofa1 (25 يونيو 2012)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااا*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وجزاك الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ريان منصور عزان (13 يوليو 2012)

كيف استخدم البرنامج وشكرا لك


----------



## بحب_ربنا (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abu Habib (5 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (5 فبراير 2013)

Good


----------



## taiscer (5 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eyad jaradat (6 فبراير 2014)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## spook2013 (6 فبراير 2014)

برنامج مفيد ومختصر , بارك الله فيك


----------



## shadi1318 (6 فبراير 2014)

[h=3]ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد[/h]


----------



## shadi1318 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shadi1318 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------

